# Parameter bei window.print()-Frage



## helaukoenig (22. März 2006)

Da ich in der Fachliteratur keinen Hinweis gefunden habe stelle ich meine Frage nun hier: welche parameter kann ich window.print() mit geben? Ist es möglich, die Anzahl der Ausdrucke auf eine bestimmte Zahl zu begrenzen?

Danke schön!


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2006)

print() hat keine Parameter


----------



## helaukoenig (23. März 2006)

Dementsprechend gibt es wohl keine Möglichkeit, den Ausdruck eine Seite auf eine bestimmte Anzahl zu beschränken? Liege ich da richtig?

Danke.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. März 2006)

Jo...das liegt völlig in der Hand des Besuchers.
Mit print() kannst du den Druckerdialog starten...mehr nicht.


----------

